#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Te huur bruidsjurken collectie 2012/2013

## iy-beauty

Beste dames, 

Zijn jullie voorbereidingen aan het treffen voor jullie huwelijk en zijn jullie opzoek naar een mooie bruidsjurk,...dan kunnen jullie bij mij terecht voor een prachtige bruidsjurk. 

Ik heb bruidsjurken te huur uit de collectie 2012 en 2013. 
De maten zijn van 34, 36, 38 en eventueel nog 40. 

De bruidsjurken verhuur ik met de bijbehorende accessoires, denk hierbij aan bolero jasjes van o.a. kant, satijn, zachte tulle en sluiers met echte pareltjes en steentjes, luxe Spaanse sluiers en nog veel meer. 

Indien je geintresseerd bent, kun je mij een bericht sturen.

Mvg, 

IY-Beauty & Bruidsmode

----------

